# Can I use this as amembrane for my shed walls?



## fishpat86 (20 Jan 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cromar-Vent-3 ... 8286734a74

I can't believe how cheap it is. I was previously looking at something on wickes that was over double the price.

Also...

What are peoples thoughts on 600mm centres for the studwork frame? I will be sheathing it with 9mm OSB then battens and featheredge cladding. In the future I will be insulating and lining the walls with more OSB.


----------



## themackay (20 Jan 2015)

Sounds ok if you read the description Iv always used the green expensive stuff never seen that one before,I think most house building is at 600 centers these days I have built extensions renovated etc and I always use 400 centers not a huge extra cost I always tend to use a 3 x2 when a 2 x 2 would do thats just me though Im sure 600 will be fine with osb and cladding on outside.Just my opinion.


----------



## rhrwilliams (20 Jan 2015)

600 c with plasterboard both sides is common place in internal stud walls applications etc for cheap new build etc, so technically will be fine if you lined it with say 12mm osb both sides (or even one side). 6mm osb is pushing it a little though and it will be flimsy . For the cost of the timber you really might as well do it at 400 c

If the membrane has a BBA cert, it must be reasonable but I don't know , I've never used any stuff from ebay


----------



## RobinBHM (20 Jan 2015)

Its not that cheap, the link is for 1 x 15metre roll. A 1.4 x 100m roll of tyvek housewrap is about £100 or so

I think toolstation do the cromar vent 3 in a 50 metre roll. I should think it would be fine for a shed. 

I am building a shed with osb on a stud frame, tyvek and then tiling battens for featheredge cladding. Im finding it is a very good way to build a shed, if you can get the frame and osb erected, then membrane fitted, you have a sealed in structure that will stay dry leaving the cladding to be done without time pressure. I used a strip of membrsne around the bottom of the osb before screwing the osb to the stud frame so the bottom edge is protected from rainwater.

I used 18mm osb but only as i want to scree shelves etc inside. I think the standard OSB 11mm thick should be fine.

You could of course fit the insulation outside as a complete layer over your osb, then screw on battens for cladding. The insulation will be better as there could be a completr layer with no thermal bridging at each stud. Foil tape all joints

.


----------



## blackrodd (20 Jan 2015)

The recomendation is usually 600mm Centre's for 4", or 100mm stud and 400mm centres for smaller stud 3"x 2" etc.
A good, accurate row of noggins will strengthen the studwork up, as will the osb layer.
I bought some osb a few weeks ago and if you end up with 2440mmx1220, (8'x 4')you may want to alter the centres to imperial, bearing in mind you mentioned insulation and more osb inside later, pain in the butt to cut or extra stud.
Stagger the sheeting from outside, helps no end for final solid work.
HTH Regards Rodders

PS
As mentioned, if the membrane has the British Board of Agrement certificate you should be fine.


----------



## Higon (22 Jan 2015)

The shed I've got in construction 4m x 2m uses 600mm on centre with 75 x 47mm studding. That's covered with "Protect A1" membrane from Screwfix. 1m x 25m(?) [EDIT; 45m!] cant get on their site at the moment to check.. item number was 31795, £36.80 I paid. (I was expecting to pay four times that price for decent membrane). It's wrapped around the walls and taped, but its currently the only protection the internals have had (roof already fitted). 

Its been excellent. Kept all the recent weather out, the inside is still as dry as a bone while the rest of the place is doing a good impersonation of the Somme. Certainly use it again next time.


----------

